# Do you feel safe when flying?



## Wooky (Nov 5, 2015)

In light of the recent crash of the Russian Airbus in Egypt, do you feel safe when you fly on an aircraft?

I recently flew to Turkey playing golf, I had major concerns about my safety & was quite relieved to return home safely.
When I flew out from the UK, there was 3x huge queues at the check in desk, with just 1x member of staff trying & failing to cope.
As the queues got longer, eventually extra staff arrived to deal with it, but you could see they were rushing to get people through in time to board the flight.

The return to the UK was a simular experience.
Not enough time was allowed for staff to carry out proper security checks before people boarded the aircraft.
I watched, as the queues got longer & the time ticked by.
The airport staff were checking people properly at the front of the queue, but as the time went by & the departure time approuched, they just started waving people through.

It was easy to see where the security failings were, & it really left me fearing for my safety & not wanting to fly again if I can help it.


----------



## freddielong (Nov 5, 2015)

I did &#128559;

I suppose that if a potential terrorist expects to be fully checked then they will make allowances for that situation and in the scenario you described no one knew to what level of security they would have to submit to so fingers crossed no one could make allowances for that.

It's not what you want to see prior to boarding a flight though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2015)

As safe as I do walking around and driving the car


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2015)

I always feel slightly nervy and I do look around the queue to those who fit the "profile". Not that I would do anything if I saw some likely suspects, just feel even more nervous I suppose. I'm pleased I don't fly often although I am next week. I expect security will be even tighter but frankly I am happy with that. Not good times.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 5, 2015)

Flew out of Newcastle and Dublin last week. Security was very good, and a number of passengers were stopped and rechecked, me included.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2015)

UK airports aren't the problem. Most of Europe either. It is some of the places you fly to that are lax and that is where the nerves really begin.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 5, 2015)

TBH, when you have people prepared to blow themselves up takes it to a whole new level security wise.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 5, 2015)

I feel safer flying than I do driving on the UK roads at the moment.  The scariest thing I do is drive through the 50 limits on motorways at nights . I do 50 and you get the massive 38 tonners driving at the same speed a couple of yards behind you.  And I think if I have to break suddenly then chances are I will die.  Or when you see people driving so close together on motorways when they are doing 80 and above and you know that again sudden breaking will cause carnage. That is more scary than flying any day of the week.


----------



## Wooky (Nov 5, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			UK airports aren't the problem. Most of Europe either.
		
Click to expand...

I am not so sure about that?
Maybe the UK & Europe are more security aware, but in my recent experiences over the last few years of flying to mainland Spain, the Canaries & Turkey, I was left wondering why the security appeared to be very rushed & random.

There was a common theme on all these journeys, of not enough airport staff on duty & not processing the passengers early enough to allow proper security checks, before the flight boarded.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 5, 2015)

I feel reasonably safe,but always relieved when we land.


----------



## Duckster (Nov 5, 2015)

Always felt safe.

Used to do work for a holiday company doing resort IT support, so have flown out to pretty much every major holiday resort in Europe.

Never had any issues with security or feeling safe on a flight.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2015)

No problems or concerns - after all - sitting in a big metal tube that is sitting on a wing 30,000ft up in the air - what is their to worry about.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 5, 2015)

I love flying, it's still probably the best way to travel


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 5, 2015)

Flying from the uk and most of Europe, no problems. But as has been said others country's just don't seem to have adequate security. if someone can stow away on a plane in its undercarriage, then fall out over London then a " package " placed on a plane is less of a problem.
One of my biggest gripes at airports is passengers and there attitude towards safety. If you do not know by now what you can and cannot take onto planes inc liquids then you should be turned back and told your not flying. Passengers still moan coz they cannot take more than 100ml fluids onto a plane.
we flew to Florida in Nov after 9/11 from Gatwick. security was excellent, it had been beefed up for obvious reasons. We had been for warned by our travel company. People ( mainly women) were moaning about being checked, checked and checked again. Eventually a bloke tripped out and blew his top at a woman's constant moaning.
Ironically, the day we flew we were one of the last planes to leave England as another American plane crashed leaving NY. At the time there was panic as it was thougt there was another terrorist attack but it turned out the planes tail rudder fell off going through the turbulence of another plane.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 5, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I always feel slightly nervy and I do look around the queue to those who fit the "profile".
		
Click to expand...

I went on a very rare excursion to London the other week (hate the place with a passion) and had to use the underground.
A guy got on and stood right next to me. If your "profile" is along the same lines as my "profile" this guy fitted it.
And he had a rucksack on.
Got to be honest, I felt a little nervy until he got off two stops later.
And I do get nervous when flying. But not because of what's going on at the moment, I'm just not a good passenger full stop.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2015)

Tashy - Just as bad the people who don't take off jackets or belts until they are front of the queue. If the signs are up "take your shoes off" then take your shoes off just before you are at the front, not when you are there and so hold everyone up. These same people then grumble about having to do it. We have been doing it for years now. Drives me mad.


----------



## freddielong (Nov 5, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I always feel slightly nervy and I do look around the queue to those who fit the "profile". Not that I would do anything if I saw some likely suspects, just feel even more nervous I suppose. I'm pleased I don't fly often although I am next week. I expect security will be even tighter but frankly I am happy with that. Not good times.
		
Click to expand...

Its horrible but I find myself doing it as well, I guess it's just human nature, I am sure during the irish troubles people would worry when they heard to many irish accents in certain situations,  just self preservation kicking in.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 5, 2015)

Not a particularly nervous flyer but as LT I do check out who's in the queue for my flight, I guess it's just natural given what's happened over the years.
Regarding Egypt, it's a well known destination for the "Roid Run" and friends have said airport security was/is a joke.


----------



## woody69 (Nov 5, 2015)

There are approximately 100,000 flights globally every day.

That is circa 700,000 a week, which equates to 36,400,000 a year.

In 2014 there were 29 accidents with 900 odd fatalities (and this was one of the most deadliest years for plane crashes)

The chances of dying in a plane crash are anything from 1 in 3.5 million to 1 in 4.7 million depending on who you ask. 

Yes I feel safe flying.


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 5, 2015)

I was sitting in departure waiting for a flight from Schiphol to Barcelona and watched as a little girl got up with her mam, but left her pink back pack under the chair where she'd been sitting, 5 mins passed and I was just about to go mention it to someone in uniform, when the dad and the little girl came back to collect it. She was crying because she thought she lost it, dad was explaining why she shouldn't leave her bag lying around and how lucky she was it hadn't been taken away.

Not sure how many other people had spotted the same thing, but no one else had moved to go report it.


----------



## hors limite (Nov 5, 2015)

I listened to Humphreys interviewing Hammond the Foreign Secretary on Radio 4 this am. The governments decision to temporarily suspend flights to and from Sharm el Sheik in view of the suspicions that a bomb was the culprit in the loss of the Airbus seems to me to an appropriate and proportionate response. Humphreys was going out of his way to ask the most bloody silly "what if" and "is it possible that" questions and seemed more concerned about the impact on Egyptian tourism than the safety of Uk citizens. At the same time, we all know what the BBC's response would be if inaction by the government led to another major loss of life.
I do feel that Humphreys sometimes gets carried away with his hectoring and agressive style of interviewing to the extent that he is unable to recognise when his interviewee is providing a sensible and reasoned response.


----------



## Slab (Nov 5, 2015)

Don't feel as safe as I'd like and the security levels (inc peoples poor awareness/ignorance/stupidity) doesn't help but neither does adverse weather or even a pilot that doesn't sound 'chipper' enough on his passenger briefing!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 5, 2015)

Absolutely love it, flying and ferries (the smaller the better for both) are great fun.

I feel the least safe form of travel is driving, cycling on a road is second but I rarely do it, when I do I'm terrified, maybe it should be #1!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 5, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Tashy - Just as bad the people who don't take off jackets or belts until they are front of the queue. If the signs are up "take your shoes off" then take your shoes off just before you are at the front, not when you are there and so hold everyone up. These same people then grumble about having to do it. We have been doing it for years now. Drives me mad.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me started with the people who don't seem to think the 100 ml rule applies to them.  Or that it is a new initiative and they were not aware of it. I often marvel at the wonder of humanity, but at airport security I often weep for our future.....


----------



## freddielong (Nov 5, 2015)

hors limite said:



			I listened to Humphreys interviewing Hammond the Foreign Secretary on Radio 4 this am. The governments decision to temporarily suspend flights to and from Sharm el Sheik in view of the suspicions that a bomb was the culprit in the loss of the Airbus seems to me to an appropriate and proportionate response. Humphreys was going out of his way to ask the most bloody silly "what if" and "is it possible that" questions and seemed more concerned about the impact on Egyptian tourism than the safety of Uk citizens. At the same time, we all know what the BBC's response would be if inaction by the government led to another major loss of life.
I do feel that Humphreys sometimes gets carried away with his hectoring and agressive style of interviewing to the extent that he is unable to recognise when his interviewee is providing a sensible and reasoned response.
		
Click to expand...

Humphreys has taken the Paxman style and geared it up to the extent that almost all political interviewee's are too scared to say anything and just repeat preprepared statements and this has made televised political debate pointless


----------



## jak kez 187 (Nov 5, 2015)

Used to be fine as a kid but as I've got older I've become more and more nervous.

However getting older helps a bit as I can now use the bar at the airport and take my mind off things slightly haha.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 5, 2015)

I feel safe, if sometimes a little nervous pre takeoff. I don't fly with work, flying means holidays so the association is good. The actual flying bit is fine, it's the delays, worry about missing connections, getting lost at Heathrow (easily the worst airport in the world I've been to) and hanging about departure which is awful, worsens the older you get. I feel safe enough in the air, perhaps Garuda or Merpati aside!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 5, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Don't get me started with the people who don't seem to think the 100 ml rule applies to them.  Or that it is a new initiative and they were not aware of it. I often marvel at the wonder of humanity, but at airport security I often weep for our future.....
		
Click to expand...

There was a cracker on 5 Live earlier in the week when flights were cancelled due to fog. Someone in Schipol airport overheard a fellow passenger saying to the woman on the check in desk "don't you realise I'm a very important person" when he was told the flight was delayed.
Must have been an MP


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 5, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			There was a cracker on 5 Live earlier in the week when flights were cancelled due to fog. Someone in Schipol airport overheard a fellow passenger saying to the woman on the check in desk "don't you realise I'm a very important person" when he was told the flight was delayed.
Must have been an MP 

Click to expand...

At least he knew who he was


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 5, 2015)

jak kez 187 said:



			Used to be fine as a kid but as I've got older I've become more and more nervous.

However getting older helps a bit as I can now use the bar at the airport and take my mind off things slightly haha.
		
Click to expand...

I could have written this....


----------



## Rooter (Nov 5, 2015)

I fly about 5-10 times a month, pretty immune to it all. If i thought about it, i would probably need a new job!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 5, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			I feel safe, if sometimes a little nervous pre takeoff. I don't fly with work, flying means holidays so the association is good. The actual flying bit is fine, it's the delays, worry about missing connections, getting lost at Heathrow (easily the worst airport in the world I've been to) and hanging about departure which is awful, worsens the older you get. I feel safe enough in the air, perhaps Garuda or Merpati aside!

Click to expand...

If you think Heathrow is bad, you can't have flown from any airport in America. I haven't been to a single US airport that is better than Heathrow.

In my opinion, flying is safer than it's ever been. Particularly if flying with a reputable European airline. With the exception of Air France 447 6 years ago and GermanWings this year, I can't think of any incident that would cause me any concern at all.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 5, 2015)

Some sort of accident almost every day on or near my commute, not putting anyone off driving though as the roads are always chocked full.


----------



## Three (Nov 5, 2015)

jak kez 187 said:



			Used to be fine as a kid but as I've got older I've become more and more nervous.

However getting older helps a bit as I can now use the bar at the airport and take my mind off things slightly haha.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my thoughts. 
The more I fly, the less I enjoy the takeoff and landing.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 5, 2015)

Take off is the best bit, the rest of the whole airport, airplane experience is uncivilized.

I don't feel unsafe though. Apart from the germs spread through the air con.


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 5, 2015)

Flown from numerous airports many times and always felt perfectly safe. Apart from the occasional slow check-in I thoroughly enjoy the whole experience.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 5, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			Take off is the best bit, the rest of the whole airport, airplane experience is uncivilized.

I don't feel unsafe though. Apart from the germs spread through the air con.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that a myth? The air in the air-con is constantly mixed with air from outside that is sucked in via the engines.

https://www.caa.co.uk/default.aspx?catid=923&pagetype=70&gid=924&faqid=907


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 5, 2015)

davidy233 said:



			I love flying, it's still probably* the best way to trave*l
		
Click to expand...

I'd heard that 'Thinking' was! Especially if you need to use one of the 4 doors to find a lost chord! 

Otherwise, I agree! Simple and safe! Though, there's probable a few airlines I wouldn't use!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Nov 5, 2015)

davidy233 said:



			I love flying, it's still probably the best way to travel
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I actually really enjoy it


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 5, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I can't think of any incident that would cause me any concern at all.
		
Click to expand...

Any "incident" with a 6 mile drop would give me cause for concern.....


----------



## CallawayKid (Nov 5, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Isn't that a myth? The air in the air-con is constantly mixed with air from outside that is sucked in via the engines.

https://www.caa.co.uk/default.aspx?catid=923&pagetype=70&gid=924&faqid=907

Click to expand...

Nope, it is all recycled, mixing it with outside air actually costs money...which airlines don't like. Ironically the air was cleaner in aircraft when you could smoke on them as it was then mixed with outside air and the filters were changed more regularly.

As for feeling safe, I've flown in some real dodgy places on dodgy aircraft in my time. My outlook is if it's going to happen it will, worrying about it won't stop it!

CK


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2015)

Never really thought about it. Just want to get there as quickly and stress free as possible and hope the luggage has made the same journey


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Any "incident" with a 6 mile drop would give me cause for concern.....


Click to expand...

I don't think comparing poorly maintained Russian/Asian aircraft which are flown by relatively poorly trained or inexperienced pilots with the likes of BA is relevant.

The two incidents, Air France and the GermanWings are the only two I can think of in the last 13 years or so that sound like the type of thing that could happen to a BA (or equivalent airline) plane. MH17 is another I suppose - that could have been anyone.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 5, 2015)

CallawayKid said:



			Nope, it is all recycled, mixing it with outside air actually costs money...which airlines don't like. Ironically the air was cleaner in aircraft when you could smoke on them as it was then mixed with outside air and the filters were changed more regularly.

As for feeling safe, I've flown in some real dodgy places on dodgy aircraft in my time. My outlook is if it's going to happen it will, worrying about it won't stop it!

CK
		
Click to expand...

I'm almost certain that isn't true. 

http://www.askthepilot.com/questionanswers/cabin-air-quality/


----------



## andycap (Nov 5, 2015)

No fears at all , i dont like all the airport bit ,but the flight is fine , do like a window seat . 
I also watch a lot of Air crash investigation on tv and find it amazing how they piece it all together to determine how a plane came down . Anyone of a nervous disposition should not watch that


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 5, 2015)

I love flying, I'm a massive aviation geek, sadly don't get to do it enough but when I do I love the whole experience  (apart from gatwick security at 2 am when all I want to do is go home:angry
i read a good analogy for nervous flyers a while back. Basically it says if you take an olympic size swimming pool fill it with white ping pong balls and two red ones, then take a blindfolded person and ask him or her to jump in and pick a ball. If they pick a red one thats the probablility of the plane you are on having a problem. If you then send them back in and they pull out the other red one thats the chances of the problem causing the plane to crash.


----------



## StevieT (Nov 5, 2015)

I hate it. If I can avoid it I always will. Fills me full of fear just thinking about it. Was fine until we had to have an emergency landing when I was about 13 years old. Hated flying ever since. I am so envious of those who just get on with it!!!

Funny story - my Dad was a para and had literally hundreds of jumps. When flying to Tenerife years ago he was calming my grandad down, telling him all would be OK etc. As we came into land we noticed Dad went really quiet .... It was only then that he said he was really nervous about the landing as he'd never actually landed in a plane before - he'd always jumped out! True Story, still laugh about it with him now.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2015)

I hate it.  A necessary evil if you wish to travel beyond Europe, but I would far rather use any other form of transport.  The seats are far too small for me, and I invariably end up behind the dwarf that can't travel anywhere unless their seat is horizontal, despite having more than enough room in the ordinary position. :angry:



Canary_Yellow said:



*If you think Heathrow is bad, you can't have flown from any airport in America. I haven't been to a single US airport that is better than Heathrow.*

In my opinion, flying is safer than it's ever been. Particularly if flying with a reputable European airline. With the exception of Air France 447 6 years ago and GermanWings this year, I can't think of any incident that would cause me any concern at all.
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that, absolutely appalling facilities in comparison to Heathrow or Gatwick; JFK in New York & O'Hare in Chicago stand out as particularly dire.



Stegsie said:



			I hate it. If I can avoid it I always will. Fills me full of fear just thinking about it. Was fine until we had to have an emergency landing when I was about 13 years old. Hated flying ever since. I am so envious of those who just get on with it!!!

*Funny story - my Dad was a para and had literally hundreds of jumps. When flying to Tenerife years ago he was calming my grandad down, telling him all would be OK etc. As we came into land we noticed Dad went really quiet .... It was only then that he said he was really nervous about the landing as he'd never actually landed in a plane before - he'd always jumped out! True Story, still laugh about it with him now.*

Click to expand...

Brilliant!!  :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 5, 2015)

Don't get claustrophobic or worried at all in a plane. If you can get on a chair/lift/ elevator with 100 miners on a monday morning stinking of ale and farting, whilst descending at 28ft per second into the bowels of the earth.
Then flying from A to B with an public skoolboy educated ex RAF man is my idea of heaven.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 5, 2015)

Answer to the OP, yes I do. I'm still amazed at how a piece of metal that weighs over 200 tonne gets up and stays up at 38,000ft.

We got on a a new Easyjet plane yesterday and I am impressed with the amount of legroom they have compared to their older models.


----------



## shewy (Nov 5, 2015)

Frequent flyer here, business class and first class lounge helps massively! Try getting on a chopper in Africa for a 2 hr flight! Now that's nerves for you.


----------



## brendy (Nov 5, 2015)

Full of gangsters, and thats just the airport food halls. Was in Dublin Int just over a week ago and saw a flame grilled quarter pound burger and hand cut chips. â‚¬19 plus a drink, 'christ this must be some burger' I thought. I was starving so up to the counter I went. Ordered my meal along with a pint of the black stuff and took my seat (you can order cheese or onions but not both on the gourmet burger btw..). 5 mins later my plate (wooden chopping board) arrived with a fairly healthy sized floury bap and a small metal pail of chips. Lifted the bap to find a small cylindrical button of something that may once have come from a living animal. Smaller than a mint chocolate yoyo for those that remember them. Disgusted I finished it and waited on my flight. 
 If someone decided to blow us out of the skies at any point, I dont think id have cared such was my disappointment at the pathetic offering. 1st world problems I know but things were only made worse when instead of getting a coffee on board, I was handed a cup with a built in coffee ground strainer. What a waste of paper that was, only cost 3 quid for the pleasure of that dishwater too.
Im flying out again on Monday,  might try the tea this time.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 6, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Answer to the OP, yes I do. I'm still amazed at how a piece of metal that weighs over 200 tonne gets up and stays up at 38,000ft.
		
Click to expand...

Airbus A380 still baffles me how it actually gets in the air! Been on one twice now! They are Mahoooosive!!


----------



## brendy (Nov 6, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Airbus A380 still baffles me how it actually gets in the air! Been on one twice now! They are Mahoooosive!!
		
Click to expand...

Lots and lots of surface area on the wings, and plenty of horsepowerrrrrrrrr as Clarkson would shout.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 6, 2015)

brendy said:



			Lots and lots of surface area on the wings, and plenty of horsepowerrrrrrrrr as Clarkson would shout.
		
Click to expand...

yeh true, i do get the physics, its just when u stand next to one, logic goes out the window and your mind turns to that of an 8 year old and you just stare at it!!


----------



## Duckster (Nov 6, 2015)

Rooter said:



			yeh true, i do get the physics, its just when u stand next to one, logic goes out the window and your mind turns to that of an 8 year old and you just stare at it!!
		
Click to expand...

You want to be up close to one of the wings when it's not attached to the plane.  Simply huge!  Looks even weirder when you see someone walking through the inside of the wing!


----------



## Rooter (Nov 6, 2015)

Duckster said:



			You want to be up close to one of the wings when it's not attached to the plane.  Simply huge!  Looks even weirder when you see someone walking through the inside of the wing!
		
Click to expand...

Nah, I will stick to my seat on the top deck with a glass of champagne ta!


----------

